# Loquacious eucalyptus



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I haven't made a natty in some time. This one is called "Loquatious Eucalyptus" in honor of our own Chatty Cathy, Chuck whom provided the fork. I gave this fork a BLO bath and then a superglue finish. I didn't like the results and preferred the creamy completion of the natural fork. So I sanded it all off. Glue and stain. It took a while. In the end I just gave the fork three coats of gloss lacquer. The shape is a design of mine called LittleFoot.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Mmmmmmm...beauty. Reminds me of a leather creamcicle. Not sure what that is though, but the slingshot is sweet.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Fantastic shape and wood!!!Congratulations!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

FFFFFine!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

So a male "Chatty Cathy" is called a "Chatty Chuck"?.. nice slingshot by the way


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Lovin that shooter..very well done..
OM*


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Dang!! :drool: Do you happen to have a picture of the fork in it's original shape?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It is Eucalicioius  Looks great


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

I think this is confortable like a glove!!!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

I love the shape!! kind of an space organic shooter.


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Great frame. Fantastic wood and awsome finish...you make everything right ...


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Very, very nice!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats on one an awesome slingshot


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry, I meant to say congrats on one fine slingshot


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Beautiful! The finish is great, too.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Beautiful!!!! I love the LittleFoot, one of my favorites!!


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

"Loquacious" indeed. This beauty speaks for itself...volumes!
Enjoy!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job!

I've done a few eucalyptus naturals it has some surprisingly beautiful grain!


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Lovely shape and grain, fantastic work!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## jockotobling (Feb 7, 2016)

Will the eucalyptus be strong enough, and not crack with age?

Very cool looking catty, by the way. I want to feel it in my hands.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

jockotobling said:


> Will the eucalyptus be strong enough, and not crack with age?
> Very cool looking catty, by the way. I want to feel it in my hands.


Well that's a good question. Eucalyptus has a higher strength rating than Black Walnut (Janka test) and it was stored in my shop for more than six months and was cut a few months before that. I will be shooting single layer TBG 3/4"X1/2"X8 1/2". I feel that the strength of this wood combined with the shape of this slingshot will be well within accecptable tolerances.

Thanks for your question. I hope I addressed it accurately.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow, nice shape


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I would have never seen that shape in that fork I cut....you are not only a master of HDPE and metal cores, now it's naturals and how well you did. Gorgeous Matt!!

One poster said that Eu cracks...he's right...you have to wait a number of months to let it thoroughly dry and do all the cracking it wants to do, and it likely will, then you fill the cracks with sanding dust and glue and finish her. I dunno if that fork even cracked, some do some don't. All my natys are Eucalyptus including my avatar one...fancied with a bit of contrasting wood on the palm swell. The reason mine is sort of a taupe color is it was dead wood and sort of spalted, whereas the forks I sent you were fresh cut from live branches begot from felled timber trees so the wood was that nice ivory white color with a tad of grain.

Sorry I missed this post of yours, I've been on and off the net due to my wood kitchen project. Measurements are in meters, asador=BBQ and cocina=fire pit for pots, skillets etc. which are supported by an iron grating above an actual fire, not charcoal, which is for the BBQ grate.

Eucalyptus is very strong hard wood that is tough and not brittle. It burns with a very hot blue flame and has natural oils in it. Some Eucalyptus is very heavy and dense, some less so...if a tree grows more slowly due to say, water shortage (Eu takes up a lot of water) then the wood is more dense and plastic like...but it's all hard and tough.

You did it proud Matt!!

L. Chuck :neener: :wave:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

BTW those top slots are eloquently done... forgot to mention that. What a nice frame...super clean and smooth.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Does it smell like Eucalyptus?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Great work! Really interesting shape :thumbsup:


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Some nice wood you got there... ????


----------



## slingshotterLu1 (Nov 4, 2016)

That's the nicest piece I've seen,or at least up there!
Great work


----------



## slingshotterLu1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Love that way of inserting the bands too,looks so tidy!


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Beautiful work Matt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful work matey

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats a beautiful fork.


----------

